# It's The Camy 300m Again!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just been polishing the crystal of my Camy 300m vintage divers watch. Some of you may well remember this watch because Roy refinished the bezel (brilliantly) for me. I knew I had some polywatch somewhere and found it yesterday. So, as a break from my wonderful physics assignment














, I tried polishing it this morning. The bezel from Roy transformed the watch initially - the polished crystal has taken it to the next level. It's a storming watch - I'll be sure to wear next time I go to the disco









Here's the picture comments are always welcome


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice Paul,looks superb.I would wear that between disco's


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is the crystal a fairly small dia?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm wearing it right now between discos









The crystal diameter is 30mm, bezel diameter is 40mm, lug to lug the watch is 45mm and the overall width of the watch including the crown is also 45mm. Lug width is 20mm, depth is 15mm, but 3mm of that is the crystal (which is also slightly domed) sticking up beyond the bezel







It's not a particularly small watch it must be said


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice looking watch, Paul.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I liked it that Camy the first time I saw it now I just want it, badly







That watch was made for me I tell you, my three star jumper and 7 button waisters have been waiting years for the right watch, sell it to me









Apart from from having a great watch and posting Stann style superb pics you are a really nice guy. Do you still want to drill out my Poljot buckle?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mark

Yep I'll have a look at your Poljot buckle if you tell me exactly what you want me to do with it and where you want me to drill it







Send me a pm and we'll work something out









Ta for the comments about the Camy - it's a stonker


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Yes, with it's polished crystal and refurbished bezel thats has become a stunning looking watch. (and I normally only go for black dials)

MIKE.


----------

